
Is Apple trying to kill PWAs? - parsadotsh
https://ionicframework.com/blog/is-apple-trying-to-kill-pwas/
======
dang
Previous thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22686602](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22686602)

Edit: it looks like this article's main point was discussed pretty extensively
in the previous thread, including at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22688294](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22688294).

------
neurobashing
They do stuff like this not because they want to kill the web, but because
Apple will always do what it thinks is in the best interests of the company
and its customers.

(Who comes first seems to depend on what the technology in question is.)

In the case of WebKit, it's clear they see these "privacy-enhancing" features
as a benefit to both, and so they go all-in.

Like removing the floppy drives. Lots of people had good use cases for them
but they believed it was the best move for everyone in the long term.

------
p2detar
Wow, this was the ELI5 article that worked for me. Now I finally get it for
the context of homescreen apps.

~~~
speg
I still don't get homescreen apps. When I put a bookmark on my home screen, it
just open safari to that page. It's not it's own app, all the other tabs are
still there. /confused

~~~
p2detar
It depends on how the app is written I guess. For example, make a bookmark of
this demo PWA app on your homescreen
[https://airhorner.com](https://airhorner.com). Notice that it opens itself in
a full screen mode, no safari controls are shown.

~~~
speg
Thanks! that's neat.

I found this:

> Set the apple-mobile-web-app-capable meta tag to yes to turn on standalone
> mode.

[https://developer.apple.com/library/archive/documentation/Ap...](https://developer.apple.com/library/archive/documentation/AppleApplications/Reference/SafariWebContent/ConfiguringWebApplications/ConfiguringWebApplications.html)

------
vidugavia
It still kills tools like Twine in browser though:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/twinegames/comments/fp1ro2/ios_user...](https://www.reddit.com/r/twinegames/comments/fp1ro2/ios_users_stop_using_twine_2x_online_version/)

------
connorgutman
Yes.

------
hotgeart
Still waiting for web push notifications.... I rly hate apple.

~~~
dang
Ok, but please don't post unsubstantive comments here.

